# Du lịch trong nước > Nhà hàng >  Nhà hàng Làng Ngói - Nhà hàng ở Hà Nội

## nguyetnt

Làng Ngói tạo ấn tượng với thực khách bằng một cái tên giản dị, mộc mạc nhưng cũng rất đỗi thân thương.
Không chỉ dừng ở đó, không gian bao quanh đây là những khóm trúc hay những bụi chuối xanh mướt, đâu đó là chiếc cầu nhỏ bắc ngang qua khe suối. Tất cả những điều đó tạo nên một Làng Ngói riêng biệt, không nhầm lẫn với một nơi nào khác. 
Với sức chứa hơn 500 khách và những phòng ăn riêng biệt, Làng Ngói cho phép bạn có những bữa ăn thật thân mật hay lãng mạn bên gia đình, bạn bè... 
Hấp dẫn bởi một thực đơn phong phú các món ăn Âu - Á và các loại hải sản được các đầu bếp đầy kinh nghiệm chế biến khiến bạn thật khó để có thể kiềm lòng.
 
THÔNG TIN NHÀ HÀNG	

Tên nhà hàng	Nhà hàng Làng Ngói

Ðịa chỉ	27 Ngọc Khánh, Q. Ba Đình, Hà Nội.

Chỉ dẫn	Nằm trên đường Ngọc Khánh đối diện phố Nguyễn Công Hoan, bên cạnh hồ Giảng Võ.

Ðiện thoại	(04) 7723188	Fax	(04) 7723189


>> _Bản đồ đỉa điểm đến nhà hàng Làng Ngói_


_Cùng khám phá các nhà hàng ở Hà Nội - cac nha hang o Ha Noi

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour du lịch Hà Nội tại tour du lịch Hà Nội - tour du lich Ha Noi

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Hà Nội click vào du lịch Hà Nội - du lich Ha Noi_

----------


## lunas2

mái toàn ngói hả

----------

